# Airport Extreme Port forwarding problems



## jjsanders281 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hello all,

I have had a problem with the airport extreme ever since i got it and I cant seem to find an answer.

I cannot get port forwarding to work on the AE no matter what I do.  It just simply will not open the ports for any application.  I have been trying port 5050 for transmission and 5001 for my slingbox. I am very knowledgeable about networking and have never had any problems with any other routers that I have setup.  i tried giving my mac a static internal address, a dhcp reservation, using all forms of wireless security, turning off IPv6.   Nothing will open up the ports to my macbook pro.  

In my troubleshooting I did discover that there was one port I could open successfully (21 for FTP).  For some reason that is the only port that this AE will allow through.  

Does anyone have any ideas of how or why this would be happening? I had to put back my linksys router for the time being but I would really like to get this working.  

Thanks.


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 15, 2007)

Are you sharing a Single IP on your Airport?

If you are do this (from Apple's help menu):



> Enabling the NAT Port Mapping Protocol
> In the Finder, choose Utilities from the Go menu.
> Open Airport Admin Utility.
> In the resulting Select Base Station window, select your Airport Extreme or AirPort Express from the list.
> ...


----------



## jjsanders281 (Dec 15, 2007)

Yes I am sharing a single address and i do have the NAT mapping protocol turned on.  Transmission also says there was a error mapping the port using NAT-PMP.

I also tried putting my slingbox ip address in as the the default host which should open all ports to it but that didnt work either.


----------



## jjsanders281 (Dec 17, 2007)

No one else has had similar problems? 

 I have a friend who has the earlier model with 100mb port instead of the gigabit ones.  He has not had my problem but was able to downgrade to an earlier version to fix many other issues with the airport disk.  7.2 is as far back as i can go with this model.


----------



## dixonbm (Dec 18, 2007)

I've never tried port mapping with my AE's. I've got two, one on the upstairs Home Entertainment Center and one on the Downstairs stereo. And I use a Linksys Vonage Router to assign IP addresses.


----------



## Chic0 (Feb 24, 2008)

Satcomer said:


> Are you sharing a Single IP on your Airport?
> 
> If you are do this (from Apple's help menu):



Oh nice one. I've been having probems trying to get Meda Of Honor online pay working via my AE router. Just tried what you said and it works without probems now. Thanks!!!!!


----------



## SorenMat (Mar 2, 2008)

I have the exact same problem, only able to forward port 21 (

Did you find a solution ?


----------

